

Twitter is again over capacitated? - gauravsc

Is twitter down again?
======
mootothemax
I just wrote this comment in another thread:

Start by checking Twitter's API health page: <https://dev.twitter.com/status>

Which links to, e.g., what looks like big problems with the home timline:

[https://status.io.watchmouse.com/7617/125017//statuses/home_...](https://status.io.watchmouse.com/7617/125017//statuses/home_timeline-\(OAuth-1.0a\))

I realise that I do a lot of Twitter and other API development, and so it's
easy for me to say, but I don't think it's too crazy to suggest you should be
looking in their general direction for answers first. reply

\------------------

Really, why not look at Twitter's status page rather than asking on HN? In
your - the submitter's - profile, it says you're a software engineer, so
there's really no excuse.

